# new to the game



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

ive recently aquired an 83 sentra e-16 and was wondering if any one knew of any mods that are available for this model ive searched the internet an come up empty. so far ive rebuilt the carb flush and replaced the brakes all OEM (apparently whoever oned it never changed the brake fluid or oil) overhauled the motor and done some weight reduction 
and seeing as how i just got my bonus from the army money is not an issue. i have about 35k to work with
does anyone know of any companies or have any ideas


----------



## happykorn (Jul 25, 2005)

get a newer sentra (preferablly a 95 200sx ser with a sr20det motor) and work on that, after the car you should have atleast 25k to work with at the least, and that kinda money would make that engine easily get to 500hp++. Though if you insist, get custom exhaust, headers, and cai made, then just look for engine shops that can port the head, increase the compression ratio with custom rods and such, maybe find a company that would make turbo cams if you want are going to add a custom turbo setup. I don't think you'll find anything pre made for such an old car.


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

thanks for the advice i was already thinkin i wouldnt find much for but i like the size shape and how light it is i was l=thinkin about an sr20 but i dont really like the shape 
how hard do you think it would be to drop that motor into the older one


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

datsun74 said:


> i've recently aquired an 83 sentra e-16 and was wondering if any one knew of any mods that are available for this model.


 You might have missed *this* thread. You won't need $35k though.  

BTW, good choice in automobile. There is nothing wrong with a B11 for performance applications. Dare to be different! :thumbup:


----------

